# "Do Not Apply In Direct Sunlight"?



## brainswell (Jul 24, 2006)

Just wanted to get the seasoned veteran painters and wood/deck guys thoughts on this statement, "Do Not Apply In Direct Sunlight".

That statement appears on about 90% of the exterior products we use, especially stains.

For that reason we do most of our work at night with flood lights. 
Not really...

What is a "realistic" approach to the above statement when performing painting/staining work in Central Florida?

Your thoughts?

Brainswell


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I usually only worry about that if it is really hot and the sun is blaring down on the surface to be painted. Try hitting your surface in the morning or afternoon when the sun is not directly on it. If it steams when you put the product on it is too hot!!!!!


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

its more based on the surface temperature when your applying the product from what i understand. 

Apply the product when its cooler in the morning and when the sun starts beating down itll simply serve to dry the stain


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

With some products you can cool the surface with a hose first and then apply the stain after the surfacew ater is gone. Yes that means the wood can be damp.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Application in direct sunlight will prematurly (spelling?) the utmost top layer of your product. When the bottom shifts underneath the top coat, the result is the top will crack.

was that wordy?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't do this but it really sounds kind of stupid to have a deck stain that can't be applied in sunlight. Where do most manufacturers figure decks are? In the basement?:laughing:


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> I don't do this but it really sounds kind of stupid to have a deck stain that can't be applied in sunlight. Where do most manufacturers figure decks are? In the basement?:laughing:


:thumbup: I'll second that.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Last week at 7:30 am I was painting exterior doors with a deep burgundy latex it was less than 40 outside, sun was shining and doors were steaming, they were hollow metal. I remember painting metal doors outside in Jan one time, air temp was 10 below zero, doors were steaming...


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I think the answer depends on the product

For example:
SWP Duration, keep out of direct sunlight as much as possible
Cabot deck stain, direct sun doesn't make any difference really


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Just to chime in, I was taught to avoid staining in direct sunlight because the stain will separate in the sun/heat. I always assumed this meant the stain as it goes on as well as the stain in the can.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

It's really just oil products, direct sunlight will cause premature aging and will cause cracks in the finish... not so much stains as paints, but drying oil too fast will... whats the word boys and girls?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

We often stain and varnish is the full FL sun outside of the shop. If it's good enough for yachts..........


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Brushslingers said:


> It's really just oil products, direct sunlight will cause premature aging and will cause cracks in the finish... not so much stains as paints, but drying oil too fast will... whats the word boys and girls?



with a good quality deck stain you don't have to worry about it cracking


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you missed the "not so much stains as paints" part.  Dry oil paints too fast, it cracks.. stains? Bah... I put them on when I want.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

brainswell said:


> Just wanted to get the seasoned veteran painters and wood/deck guys thoughts on this statement, "Do Not Apply In Direct Sunlight".


Ok, fine :whistling 

:laughing:


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Florida sun is not a problem with most of our coatings. I agree with slick about duration though...same with super paint, gotta move a little quicker because they set up quick. We usually set up and follow the sun around the house through the day trying to stay in the shade, both for us and the coating.


----------



## AllPro_Painting (Aug 5, 2006)

All the paint i use has specs. it says not to apply below 38 f. surfice temp. 



Woz the Painter said:


> Last week at 7:30 am I was painting exterior doors with a deep burgundy latex it was less than 40 outside, sun was shining and doors were steaming, they were hollow metal. I remember painting metal doors outside in Jan one time, air temp was 10 below zero, doors were steaming...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

AA, most of us in FL stay behind the sun regardless of what we are doing. Two of my guys, one a blond and the other a redhead, seem to get melanomas cut/burned off monthly. Another reason to stay out of the sun.

To the SA's here. Yes, we know about it NOW, we just didn't know about it when it was happening back THEN.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Amen, Teetor. It's rather cut and dry for those of us native to the hot climates. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

:whistling 

still waiting on a definition of "seasoned veteran"....so I can pay my .02:whistling


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I think it means that you spent at least one season as a painter! :laughing::jester:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought that he was referring to spices. :jester: :laughing:


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

AllPro_Painting said:


> All the paint i use has specs. it says not to apply below 38 f. surfice temp.


Some of you guys are to anal. This job is a commercial job, It's an addition to, remodeling of a movie theater, both interior and exterior. Originally the exterior of the new building and areas where it join the existing were to be painted. Two weeks ago the owner decided to paint the entire existing exterior. Weather issues were voiced by myself and the GC, the owner insisted it had to be done now. So I could have said I won't do it, and they would have hired another painter.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Woz? Any problem with waiving of the warranty?


----------



## brainswell (Jul 24, 2006)

A seasoned veteran in Florida is someone whose been working outside for many years and didn't know the problems the Sun could cause after all those years. 

You know they did make fireproof suits out of asbestos once also....

Brainswell


----------



## brainswell (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's the reason behind the question.

Got a Cedar Log siding house with Sikkens Cetol 1 and 23 Plus on it. Color is Butternut. Needs maintenance coat of Cetol 23 Plus. 

It's a fun job. Big log house with 30' peaks in front and back!

I just don't want that Cetol drying to quick on me, but it will take 3 weeks to do this house if we can only do it in the morning or early evening. Will need scaffold or lift for this one.

Most of the time we use the other FL painters methods, stay ahead of the sun...

-B


----------



## brainswell (Jul 24, 2006)

BTW,
Original builder did not ***** this house. Lap log siding apparently doesn't need it. They did caulk the main joints with Chem Caulk though. Builder said it was a petrol based roofing caulk. Don't have the part no. yet. Anyone familiar with Chem Caulk?

-B


----------



## Robert S (Feb 19, 2007)

i try to start on the west side of the house


----------

